# Install via dd (?)



## Dara (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, does anybody know if it is possible to install freebsd on a disk from solaris/openbsd possible using dd or some other way.

Problems: sparc machine, No cdrom, freebsd jumpstart is a !!#Â¤!%, no other sparc machine witch scsi available.. 

I have bean searching if there is any way to do a freebsd install from openbsd onto disk2 but havent found anything.

Anybody have any tips ? Otherwise i have to keep trying the jumpstart or just go with openbsd/solaris/opensolaris


/Daniel


----------



## tingo (Jan 7, 2009)

Perhaps the Depenguinator can help? It is made for Linux, but maybe it si possible to adapt it to Solaris or OpenBSD?


----------



## Dara (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks man, i am going to try that.


----------

